
Facebook May Have Consent, but Not Approval - searchencrypt
https://choosetoencrypt.com/privacy/facebook-may-have-consent-but-not-approval/
======
aylmao
Isn't this an Android issue? I mean, Facebook is collecting the data, but
they're asking for it like every other Android app does.

As an example, iOS used to just show a dialog that mentions an app wants to
use your location, and it was later changed to:

1\. a dialog that asks if it's ok to use your location while "you use the App"
with,

2\. a required blurb by the app that specifies how it's used, and

3\. a separate dialog for when the usage of your location also applies "even
when you are not using the app", with a clear option to instead grant the
permission only if the app is running in the foreground.

iOS also warns you when you use a custom keyboard if the keyboard would wants
"full access". And clearly explains this means it would "transmit anything you
type, including things you have previously typed with this keyboard",
including "sensitive information such as your credit card numbers or street
address".

I quoted directly from the dialog boxes because I think the wording is well
crafted to make it very clear for non-savvy users. Android on the other hand
literally just asks you if you want to use Messenger as your "SMS app". This
tells nothing to the user, doesn't inform them what data can be accessed, what
can be done with it (can it leave the phone?), nor gives the user any further
options.

I know Facebook privacy is the hot-topic right now, but my problem with this
is there's lots of other apps who can and probably have used these permissions
too, and are probably storing this information. This is the opportunity to put
Google under fire for their terrible Android permission system, which extends
to random games asking for full phone access and a myriad of other sketchy
things, but by focusing on Facebook this opportunity is being lost.

~~~
searchencrypt
I agree that there are larger issues here. However, as you mention, there is a
disconnect between "non-savvy users" and the Android operating system. If
these users also have Facebook it may be one specific example that they can
directly apply to themselves.

I agree that data collection is a major issue though, and it probably extends
beyond what 99% of people perceive it as.

